# Harvey's new superbag!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 776160702/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 776161568/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 775524301/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 775521819/

(i don't know what those red marks are. i'll ask the vet.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 776159366/

many thanks to Hedgieonboard!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fracturedc ... 436502694/


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, too cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Two lucky hedgiebabies with a wonderful new home and a fantastic hedgie Mom!! I would hedgienap either one (but I have had my eye on little Sweetie)!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Harvey's such a cutie! I really need to get something for Cholla so I can walk around. Using just a towel now for cuddle-time.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shetland said:


> I would hedgienap either one (but I have had my eye on little Sweetie)!


Sweetie shamelessly adores his mama, so, um, no. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so adorable, Im glad Harvey likes it


----------

